# how to sell animals whole



## younggun308 (Aug 30, 2007)

do u just put up a sign?
please tell me :sniper: >.<
(****)


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Usually just find a buyer that comes to your area or most trapping supply places will buy fur whole on carcass too.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

most of the local buyers will buy " in the round" make a few phone calls and find someone local to buy them. try to work out a deal with him to show you how to skin and flesh. I did that with my local buyer I learned on his opossoms and skunks, stuff he didn't want to skin. When i got that down he let me skin the rest. also he paid me in suppies. good luck


----------

